
If you have an Android, you have … - Manas Tungare - svjunkie
http://manas.tungare.name/blog/if-you-have-an-android-you-have/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+manas-tungare-blog+%28Manas+Tungare%E2%80%99s+Blog%29
======
svjunkie
I haven't used the iPhone extensively, so I'm curious as to which of these, if
any, seem to be missing from the iOS experience.

